# Is this wax any good?



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

So I'm new to owning my own board and I just got this Demon DS7040 White Lightning all temp wax basically for free and I was wondering if it's any good? Are there any waxes you guys suggest? I live in Ohio and ride mostly groomers if that helps.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I never heard of it. And there is not much about it on-line. I'm sure it's fine... 
The standard these days for me is Bluebird Wax:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You're not in the olympics trying to shave .001 second off your time. Just about any wax will do you.

^^^^ I avoid anything with MFM's name on it out of general principle. He's just way too from the streets hardcore don't fuck with me gangsta, and I'm just not his level of cold blooded OG. That boy knows his 'hood streets. They don't even fuck with him in Newark. :laugh:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

you got MFM wax on your stick? POP POP POP


----------

